# Can u please suggest a simple software for a gaming center?



## gauravharalalka (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have been running a LAN Gaming center with 8 computers in Kolkata for almost a year now and would really appreciate if you could tell me of a simple software which could log times and remind users of the same. There is no server in my setup. I've tried quite a few but they are way too complicated and use a lot of system resources.
Sorry if this is a re-post cause I couldn't find any..
Thanks


----------



## stef (Jan 11, 2009)

u can contact me

*omgcafe.com/

easy to use admin page, timer, remote commands, remote monitoring, and point of sale system

everything based on windows login; users with account balance can log in and use

-Stef


----------

